
'Like a ghost town': how short-term rentals dim New Orleans’ legacy - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/13/new-orleans-airbnb-treme-short-term-rentals
======
celias
Planet Money did an episode on this

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/28/698763891/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/28/698763891/episode-897-new-
orleans-vs-airbnb)

